# J1071 Testosterone Cypionate Denials



## tam3100 (Feb 13, 2015)

I work for an internal medicine practice and have started receiving denials from several different payers for J1071 saying "No coverage when self administered" when the med was administered by our office staff.  This was not an issue with the previous HCPCS codes J1070 & J1080.  Is any one else having this problem?  

Thanks!
tam3100


----------



## Terrym68 (Feb 24, 2015)

Are you billing an administration fee with the injection fee?


----------

